# Zebra Finch - Fake Eggs



## 5degrees (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there,

Only recently have our pair of indoor finches started laying eggs but it was never our intention to breed from them so we are removing the eggs when we spot them.

I have read that this can be quite taxing on the hen as she continues to lay so I was looking for some fake eggs that I can hopefully pop in the nest on the next occassion. 

Does anyone know where to buy these fake eggs?

I have found only one source via Google and that is in the US

Regards

5D


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

I have just recently bought some fake cockatiel eggs for the same reason as you. I also only found them in the US via Ebay. I think it was called something like 'The Egg Shop'. They were delivered really quickly though and are very realistic looking. Sods Law though and my cockatiel pair seem to have stopped laying eggs for this year just as the fake eggs arrived so I haven't had chance to try them out but at least I have them on hand should they lay again next year.


----------



## lavender_field (Aug 6, 2009)

You might find some other object that looks like an egg. Some birds are quite easily fooled! I once found my cordon bleu finches incubating a pine nut!


----------



## 5degrees (Sep 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have just recently bought some fake cockatiel eggs for the same reason as you. I also only found them in the US via Ebay. I think it was called something like 'The Egg Shop'. They were delivered really quickly though and are very realistic looking. Sods Law though and my cockatiel pair seem to have stopped laying eggs for this year just as the fake eggs arrived so I haven't had chance to try them out but at least I have them on hand should they lay again next year.


Hi Sally

Interesting what you say about waiting for 'next year'. Can anyone advise if Zebra Finches are seasonal layers?

When I say they are 'our' finches they are in fact my fathers but I check in on them every now and then to make sure all is okay hence my suprise to see the eggs.

I have read another post where someone mentions about hard-boiling the eggs and popping them back in when cooled. Sound plausible??


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

I say next year because that is the pattern my pair seem to follow. Two years ago they laid several clutches throughout the summer (non hatched) then they stopped over winter. This summer they laid again and we ended up with two babies which we didn't intend to happen.

I have also read about hard boiling the eggs. You would have to get them soon after laying though.


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

If you check out thearnes petstore online they do fake canary eggs, based in hull so not too far away.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i had much the same problem with my finches i just poped down the beach and picked up some small white pebbles, worked a treat for me


----------



## ceciddle (Apr 8, 2012)

If you replace the real eggs with fake eggs will they still keep mating therefore still laying?


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

Possibly. My cockatiels do. I swap the real eggs for the fake one's as soon as I spot that they've nested. They are fairly easily fooled and start to incubate the fake eggs and will stop laying for a few weeks.


----------



## greslxiuza (Jun 12, 2012)

Sods Law though and my cockatiel pair seem to have stopped laying eggs for this year just as the fake eggs arrived so I haven't had chance to try them out but at least I have them on hand should they lay again next year.


----------



## Babbo (Feb 6, 2013)

Never heard of "fake eggs" before but sounds like a great idea ;-)


----------

